# Tool Talk >  Exploding disc brake GIF

## Jon

Exploding disc brake GIF.


https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...disc_brake.gif

----------

carloski (Sep 2, 2022),

cognitdiss (Jan 7, 2022),

dubbby (Apr 25, 2020),

lanemfg (Jan 30, 2017),

Okapi (Jan 30, 2017)

----------


## PJs

Impressive the caliper remained intact mostly. 

One of my first brake jobs professionally was an older lady that came in a late 70's (77' iirc) T-Bird saying there was this noise in the front that just started the other day. I'm thinking bearings or brake pads and turning rotors... Shortening the story of road test from the parking lot to the bay and such I got it on the rack and pulled the front wheels off and both front rotors were ground all the way through the outer layer of the dual layer finned rotors. Looked like a pump rotor. Those vintage pads had scrapers that would ring when the when the pad got down to within a few thou of pad left...obviously unheard. They were gone, the pad backing almost non existent looked like formed shim stock and the pistons were ground down into the base of the cylinders and the caliper clips were blue. Some how it held together enough for her to get it to the shop...lord knows she had angels on her wheels...for a while. I pulled new rotors from stock and called her over to show her the difference, but she stuck to her story about it just started last week...Ok Then. Very expensive brake job back then, spindles, rotors, calipers, bearings...everything. At least she didn't whine at the price of it all including the rears as I wouldn't have let her out of the shop without going through All of it or a tow truck. 

It wasn't possible to really diagnose what happened because of the carnage I found but would guess that the caliper stuck at some point and the piston just kept going out until...dun, dun, Duh...carnage.

----------


## Okapi

Hi, a superb testing, i have always dreamed to make it!!!! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## TrickieDickie

A Mercruiser dealer once confessed to me that their "bread n butter" of the business were the customers that completely ignored maintenance

----------

